# Captive Bred Boscs!



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

My friend and I introduced our adult Boscs some time ago, and finally have the images below to show you all some CAPTIVE BRED BABIES!!!!! not that I'm pleased or anything! These are the first 4, 2 more are hatching as we speak and there are another 5 potentials.


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

congrats on the boscs


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Massive Congrats, its great to see som UKCB Boscs :notworthy:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations - lovely to see that these guys ARE captive bred babies!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

wow! UK captive bred bosc's! well done! very jealous!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

AWESOME well done , THIS is the way forward folks , first class:no1:


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice one! :no1:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

wow thats impressive! never heard of someone sucessfully breeding boscs before!:no1:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

well done fella


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

nice one!... now sell me one


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they aren't even a week old yet but doing well, now sure what we are doing with them yet, intend on growing at least some of them on to continue a captive breeding program, unfortunately the male died not long after the female laid so it's square one in that respect.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice one jim,the male wasnt "Boris" was it?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

as said abouve nice one...how much lmao!!!!


But on another note, they are well cute nice one  :flrt:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, they are fantastic! 

Well done!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Nice one jim,the male wasnt "Boris" was it?


Wasn't i'm afraid Paul, it was Monitor Jim, my daughter named him.:blush:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

MAny congrats on the success of yoru hatching  It is so sad that the male passed away but I am sure that your loss is lightened a little by seeing such gorgeous little ones pottering around 

I wholly agree THIS is indeed the way forward


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to let everyone know there are 4 CAPTIVE BRED Boscs available to purchase, they are £100 each, out of 6 myself and Scotty have kept one each and any purchased will have a certificate signed by both of us stating their captive bred status and date of hatch.

First come, First served.

Squirrel.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

this is the best thing ive seen for a long time a massive well done to you :notworthy:


----------



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

*boscs*

Thats good, well done

I dont think people would mind paying more for CB, at least they won't have to worry about parasites ect.

I don't think ive ever seen any advertised as Cb before.

Congrats.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

May i ask have you seen behavioral differences between CB and CF boscs?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Big respect and I think it's awesome what you've done.


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

congrats and good work


----------



## dannyboy26 (Jan 30, 2008)

_pukka well done fella._


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

congrats on the ukcb its nice to see they will breed in captiviy


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done on these mate, really a serious doing that :no1:

I think the price tag is extrememly fair also, i think this must be one of the first if not the first CB breeding.

Well Done

Tom


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

They are really cute. Congratulations on the hatching.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Congratulations! Always nice to see CB babies and they are goreous! :flrt:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic! You must be feeling so proud. Such gorgeous little babies - sorry to hear about the male though, that is sad. You should post this in the lizard section also - what an achievement!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow CB bosc's
beauties


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

I take these are very hard to breed succesfully guys?

There very popular and im shocked to hear CB is a rarity - im guessing most are WC?


----------

